# CARNIVORE episode # 4 Night Hunters



## UltimatePredator (Jan 30, 2010)

Ok, for all the night time enthusiest, tonight is the night you most definately want to tune in to the pursuit channel. If anyone ever thought that calling predators without a colored filterd light on a regular basis couldn't be done, they may be re-thinking their thinking after this episode. Hope yal enjoy. Take care Chris


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I wish they would put them all online! Or let us get them on the Roku with netflix, amazon video, something!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Once again, I'll be there. Love show guys, well done. Would have like to see Ol Jack get run down, but you can't have it all. Thanks again, outstanding.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Is that channel only available to people with satellite?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's the "pursuit" channel and is available on some cable providers networks. You'll have to check with your local provider. They may or may not carry it on an upgrade package more than likely.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

A lot of times you can order channels "ala carte". Meaning that you can add just the one channel for a nominal fee per month. For Carinvore, it would be worth checking into. Not to mention all the other hunting shows on Pursuit.


----------

